# 122cc



## thad'scub (Apr 5, 2007)

does anyone know what size the battery for a 1966 cc122 is and where i can find a narrow frame three point hitch. and in responce to the past post about the production #s of cc 122 is around 30,000 thanks thad:truth:


----------



## IH farm boy (Aug 29, 2010)

if you arnt afraid to spend the money Xtrememotorworks has awsome three point setups i belive its a standard lawn and garden battery there is usally two sizes jsut pick one , some do run small car batteries for winter cranking power and they tend to last longer


----------

